# Max--rescue--



## ilovemax (Dec 4, 2009)

First off, I would like to say I love Max more than anything in the world. He is extremely special to me and I can only hope for happiness for him eternally.

What happened to Max was really unfortunate. Here I was sitting over at my friend's apartment watching some TV while having a conversation, when we hear this severely loud meowing. When we looked outside we had discovered that there was this young tabby crying for attention and scared out of his mind, hiding in the bushes of this fenced over back yard. 

Now this yard, we had later thoroughly examined, was completely sealed off by a wooden fence with no holes anywhere in the fence and was tall enough to prevent a 6 foot person to see over it. So this is what we had to come to terms with. There was no one with a balcony on top of us or anyone even living in that apartment--someone had to *throw* this poor cat over the fence in order for this cat to have gotten here. 

I am still furious to this day for any person to have done such a thing. Whether if it was some terrible neighborhood kid or some horrible owner, it is just plain not okay to treat any living being with such little respect.

What ended up happening was my friend was a schizophrenic and even though he had it under control he couldn't shake the paranoia he had toward cats. Because of this (and because he was just so **** cute) I took this kitty back home with me to live for a while. I never thought I'd get attached to anything or anyone as quickly as I had grown attached to Max. I posted his picture along with a contact number at the neighborhood where I found him and I called a few of the local vets to let them know if someone is searching for a tabby to please contact me, but after 3 weeks there was so no one to claim him.

Of course I had to keep Max after that, although it seems like the other way around really. I don't think I can ever own him as a cat but he definitely owns me as his human. He's mostly healthy now definitely, but still exhibits signs of abuse from wherever he was before (he's afraid to step on people, licks compulsively, and has this missing patch of fur that never grows back).

I love Max so much and I just really hope he's happy with me as well.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad you rescued Max. It's hard to believe that some people treat animals so badly. Thank God he came to you! Some things are meant to be.


----------



## ilovemax (Dec 4, 2009)

I've always thought it was meant to be, too. I'm just glad he loves me as much as I love him.


----------



## love4himies (Nov 12, 2009)

Awwww, Max is beautiful. Animals come into our lives for a reason, Max needed to be rescued and you opened your heart to him. He will be forever grateful and will show it with unconditional love.


----------

